# krebsfang und krebs-artenbestimmung???



## The Driver (6. Oktober 2003)

hallo leute,

laut hessischem fischereigesetz ist der fang des edelkrebses und des steinkrebses ganzjährig untersagt.
der amerikanische kamberkrebs jedoch ist ja eine eingeschleppte art.  folglich unterliegt er keiner schonzeit, keinem fangverbot, keinem mindestmaß, keiner fangbegrenzung.
er ist ja durchaus auch zum verzehr geeignet.

nun meine fragen:

- darf man den kamberkrebs ganzjährig fangen?
- wie unterscheidet man die krebsarten? hat jemand bilder oder nen link?
- wie baut man sich eine krebsreuse selbst? mit was beködert man sie? wie geht man damit um? wie oft nachschauen? darf ich als angler überhaupt mit ner krebsreuse kamberkrebse fangen?

ihr seht also: fragen über fragen. vielleicht kennt sich einer aus!


----------



## havkat (6. Oktober 2003)

Moin Driver!

Guckst du?

Solltest dich auf jeden Fall erkundigen, ob du Krebsteller oder Reusen legen darfst.

Ein skandinavischer Krebsteller is nix anderes als eine Minisenke mit "Deckel" einer Einkriechöffnung oben in der Mitte u. einer Vorrichtung um den Köder (Fischkopp o.ä.) festzuklemmen.
Mehrere bis viele werden vor Sonnenuntergang an einem Bändsel ausgelegt u. frühmorgens wieder eingesammelt.

Gibt auch einfachere Ausführungen die oben offen sind. Da bedarf es aber einer regelmäßigen Kontrolle, sonst sind die Leckerschmecker auf und davon.

So nebenbei, beim Aalansitz funzt auch eine beköderte Köderfischsenke. Guter Bestand natürlich vorausgesetzt.
Als Jungs haben wir Krebse geangelt! Haselstecken, Stück Schnur und ein Stück Speckschwarte als Köder.
Warten bis er richtig festhält und dann mit leichtem Schwung an Land und ab in den Eimer. 

Von Reusen würd ich die Finger lassen, da Fehlfänge (Aale) nicht ausgeschlossen sind, was zu rechtlichen Komplikationen führen könnte. 

Dann fehlt nur noch knuspriges Brot, Krebsbutter, Bier, viiiieeel Schnaps und die Sjøslagten kann losgehen.


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2003)

Also Havkat wo Du wieder überall rumsurfst!
Aber Spitzen- Fotos zur Unterscheidung.
Bei uns in der Umgegend gibt es noch ein paar Steinbrüche mit Edelkrebsen. Die finde ich neben dem Signalkrebs immer noch am schönsten.
Diese Aussetzerei von fremden Arten hat, finde ich, immer eine Menge Nachteile.
Vor allem mal wieder für den Edelkrebs.
Sollte doch lieber versucht werden, diese Bestände wieder aufzubauen! Wozu brauchen wir fremde Tiere in unserer Fauna?
DIE BRINGEN NUR DAS EH SCHON WACKELIGE GLEICHGEWICHT AUS DEM LOT!
Ich persönlich finde auch eine Schleie wesentlich schöner und interessanter zu angeln, als so ein asiatisches Wasserschwein mit 7 Buchstaben.

Grüße vom etwas sauren Dorschi

Wer braucht Piranhas im Rhein?
Mann lasst doch den Mist im Aquarium!!!



 :r :r :r :r :r 

Sorry Driver und Havkat, musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## The Driver (6. Oktober 2003)

noch zur info:

das gewässer das ich in betracht ziehe ist aalfrei! daher der massenhafte bestand an kamberkrebsen. (dank link von havkat konnte ich meine vermutung untermauern! danke für den link).

das mit den krebstellern ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu mühsam. außerdem hab ich bedenken daß mir die nachts von unliebsamen zeitgenossen geklaut werden.

im prinzip ist doch gegen ne krebsreuse oder korb in einem aalfreien gewässer nichts einzuwenden oder? oder ist der gebrauch solcher fanggeräte generell verboten? ich will ja schleißlich eine in deutsche gewässer eingeschleppte art fangen, die ja hier eh nicht heimisch ist und nachgewiesen am rückgang der heimischen edelkrebse schuld ist (naja, eher die menschen die den kamberkrebs hier ausgesetzt haben).

hat jemand erfahrungen beim krebse fangen? wie man sie mit dem kescher nachts fängt oder mit den händen weiß ich, ist mir aber zu mühsam, und außerdem hab ich nachts was besseres zu tun als in der wathose im wasser rumzustapfen und krebse zu fangen! ;-)


----------



## havkat (6. Oktober 2003)

@Dorschi

Ja, nee is klar. (?)

Wie du vielleicht weißt, ist der Edelkrebs durch die Krebspest fast ausgestorben.
Der Kamber u. Galizierkrebs wurde eingebürgert, da er resistent ist. Is schon ein "paar" Jährchen her.

Der Signalkrebs, den du so schön findest, ist wirklich ein eingeschleppter Fremdling, der auch die Wiedereinbürgerung des Edelkrebses schwierig macht.

Warum soll man einen schmackhaften Fremdling nicht fangen u. essen? 
Schaden tut´s den Edelkrebsen nicht, im Gegenteil.

Schmecken mir auch besser als Schleien.  

@Driver

Teller ist das effektivste, sprich der beste Weg um eine gute Mahlzeit zu bekommen.
Diebstahlgefährdet ist eine Reuse auch.

Is aber wurscht.

Wenn du gute Krebsstellen kennst, Reuse beködern und rein. Sollte aber mindestens eine Nacht liegen.
Mehr is nich. Geht voll automatisch. 

Müsstest die betreffende Gewässerordnung einholen. Dort sollte es stehen.


----------



## The Driver (7. Oktober 2003)

hab mir jetzt noch was ganz schlaues überlegt. ich nehm ne köfi-senke bind da ein paar halbe rotaugen drauf und dann hinein damit. wäre also sozusagen nen riesen-krebsteller. normalerweise müßte dass doch klappen und sich darauf gleich mehrere krebse einfinden, und dagegen einwenden kann wohl auch niemand was, oder?


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Oktober 2003)

Versuchs mal und  gib Bescheid! Habe auch solche Teile im Teich!


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: krebsfang und krebs-artenbestimmung???*

Ich hab hier ein Krebs gefunden und gefangen, der sofort duch helle Punkte an den Scheren auffiel. Da hier eigendlich bisher nur europäische Flusskrebse waren, will ich nun wissen was das für einer ist.

Meine einfache Frage ist, ist das ein Signalkrebs? 

http://img383.*ih.us/img383/5597/img07871jq7.th.jpg

http://img79.*ih.us/img79/3930/img07881ht3.th.jpg


Von dem was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab (helle Punkte an den Scherengelenken und rote Scherenunterseite, ist dies einer. 
Ich hab noch einen weiteren gesehen, der durch extrem rote Scheren (Unterseiten?!) auffiel, aber ansonsten sehr dunkel war. Jedoch hab ich den nich eingefangen, der krabbelte gerade eine Mooswand hoch, da blinkten immer wieder diese roten Scheren auf, daher denke ich, dass nur die Unterseite gefärbt war.


----------



## gismowolf (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: krebsfang und krebs-artenbestimmung???*

Ja,das ist eindeutig der amerikanische Signalkrebs!Zur INFO gibt`s diesen Thread im Board:   
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113111


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: krebsfang und krebs-artenbestimmung???*

Schade. 

Mein Kumpel hat noch ein paar Krebse aus den Gewässerabschnitt gefangen, das waren aber alles europäische Flusskrebse. Zumindestens nach den Merkmalen: heller Fleck an den Gelenken, rote Scherenunterseite (ok, das hatten einige andere auch, aber nicht so extrem) und glatter Panzer. Also ist es bis jetzt nur ein "Ami"-Krebs, aber ich denke mal da werden auch mehr von sein, schonmal der nun nicht so klein ist. 

Wie das hier nun weiter geht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass früher oder später hier der Amikrebs gegen den europäischen Krebs gewinnt und der europäische dann hier weg ist :v


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: krebsfang und krebs-artenbestimmung???*

Gute Seite noch zum Thema Krebse:

http://www.edelkrebsnrw.de/ :g


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: krebsfang und krebs-artenbestimmung???*

Danke für den Link, da werde ich mich später nochmal näher mit befassen. Auf die Schnelle hab ich folgendes gefunden.



> Die nicht heimischen Flusskrebsarten sind meist durch ihre höhere Vermehrungsrate, ihr aggressiveres Verhalten oder die höhere Toleranz gegenüber Umwelteinflüssen den heimischen Arten biologisch überlegen. Dadurch verdrängen sie diese auch ohne eine Übertragung der Krebspest aus ihren Lebensräumen. Gewässer mit einem Vorkommen fremder Flusskrebsarten sind daher grundsätzlich für unsere heimischen Flusskrebse verloren. Die teilweise auch durch den Menschen verursachte fortschreitende Verbreitung gebietsfremder Krebse führt zu einem dauerhaften Lebensraumverlust für die heimischen Arten.




Das reicht eigendlich schon aus - d.h. ja so viel wie "verabschiede dich vom europäischen Flusskrebs". Schon ******* sowas, hier ist ein sehr guter Bestand an europäischen Flusskrebsen, vor ein paar Jahren wurden hier sogar Räusen gelegt, weil derartig viele Krebse hier waren. Ich denke mal das wird wohl bald gesehen sein, dann gibt es nur noch diese total agressiven Punktträger hier.


----------

